# Does your bandsaw sit too low for you? jacked mine up 7.5".



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I'm not a giant - only 6' tall but I felt like I had to really hunch over to see the line on the wood and the blade. Welded up a stand and it's much more ergonomic for me.

There is enough room at the bottom for a shallow drawer that I'll make when I making drawers for another project.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm only 5' 8" and find my self "angling" for a good view of line & blade. I like your idea. Consider it stolen!!!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm really nearsighted and 6'4" so I do most of my bandsawing from a tall stool. But I have raised every other tool in the shop including my TS and workbench!


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I don't mind my table saw being lower because It's easy to apply pressure down on the wood and I'm not free-hand cutting.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Andy,
That's a great idea.

After I thought about it….
Wouldn't raising the BS make it more susceptible to tipping over???


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

The weight is higher on the saw so it is more prone to tip over but it's still very stable.


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 6, 2012)

My dad owns a similar saw he is around 6' and he never removed the shipping pallet from his. I offered to help him but he said it works fine just the way it is. I bought and rebuilt a old Walker Turner bench top saw I think I ended up putting the table height around 42".


----------



## RodNGun (Feb 4, 2012)

My big bandsaw is low (36") which is great for ripping and resawing. My little one is high (44") which is great for cutting curves and close up lighter weight tasks.


----------



## AlanBienlein (Jan 29, 2011)

I actually lowered my G0555 band saw as I found it to high. I built a mobile base with two drawers and now the table is the same height as my table saw, surface planer, SCMS mobile base and my work bench.


----------

